# I brake 4 pussy



## Necsus

Nel film 'Drive Angry' sul paraurti di un'auto c'è un adesivo con la scritta "I BRAKE 4 PUSSY": istintivamente avevo pensato a qualcosa del tipo "freno quando vedo una bella f...", ma non va molto d'accordo col fatto che l'auto è guidata da una donna...!
Qualche idea?
Thanks!


----------



## Murphy

Potrebbe essere un gioco di parole tra il significato che hai detto tu e "cat".  Magari la donna è un'amante dei gatti e preferisce non investirli con la macchina....


----------



## Necsus

Ah, okay, scusa, Murphy. Grazie. Andando avanti nel film ho capito che l'auto in teoria è del suo 'compagno', anche se la guida lei. Allora il significato può essere quello che ipotizzavo nel primo post?


----------



## stella_maris_74

Necsus said:


> Ah, okay, scusa, Murphy. Grazie. Andando avanti nel film ho capito che l'auto in teoria è del suo 'compagno', anche se la guida lei. Allora il significato può essere quello che ipotizzavo nel primo post?



Mah, direi che un significato non esclude l'altro 
Questo tipo di "bumper stickers" spesso sono fatti apposta per avere un doppio senso.


----------



## Allanon

Ahahah fantastica.

Every rational driver would brake if a cat crossed the road.....right?
Every nasty (_can I say that? Ok, I wrote it _) driver would brake/stop if a wonderful cat would be  beside the road.

Anche in italia ci sono molti adesivi/ targhette del genere con doppi, triplici sensi


----------



## Necsus

Okay. Allora, a meno di ulteriori sviluppi nel contesto, per ora metterò "inchiodo quando vedo una bella micina"...! eheheheheh


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Oppure potremmo leggerlo come un proposito di solidarietà femminile: "Freno se (chi attraversa) è una donna; Vado diritta se (chi attraversa) è uno st....o di uomo". (E quindi lo metto sotto).
GS


----------



## stella_maris_74

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Oppure potremmo leggerlo come un proposito di solidarietà femminile: "Freno se (chi attraversa) è una donna; Vado diritta se (chi attraversa) è uno st....o di uomo". (E quindi lo metto sotto).
> GS



Francamente, non credo che una donna userebbe l'appellativo "pussy" per riferirsi a un'altra donna: è piuttosto irrispettoso e degradante, o almeno questa è l'impressione che ne ho io.

Qualche _native speaker_ potrà o meno confermare


----------



## Murru36

Concordo. Sono donna di madrelingua inglese, non ho mai, mai sentito una donna usare "pussy" - si tratta di una parola volgare e degradante. Negli anni '70 c'era un telefilm inglese dove una signora spesso faceva riferimento al suo gatto di nome pussy, tipo: "My pussy got all wet in the rain!" - ma ormai quel sense of humour tipo benny hill non fa ridere a nessuno.


----------



## Allanon

Murru36 said:


> Concordo. Sono donna di madrelingua inglese, non ho mai, mai sentito una donna usare "pussy" - si tratta di una parola volgare e degradante. Negli anni '70 c'era un telefilm inglese dove una signora spesso faceva riferimento al suo gatto di nome pussy, tipo: "*My pussy got all wet in the rain!*" - ma ormai quel sense of humour tipo benny hill non fa ridere a nessuno.



I agree,

that's a kind of vulgar humor that's not nice at all.


----------



## Tonza

stella_maris_74 said:


> Francamente, non credo che una donna userebbe l'appellativo "pussy" per riferirsi a un'altra donna: è piuttosto irrispettoso e degradante, o almeno questa è l'impressione che ne ho io.
> 
> Qualche _native speaker_ potrà o meno confermare



Anch'io concordo. Anche se la parola "pussy" significa (o significava) tecnicamente "gatto", vi assicuro che è impossibile usarla senza un riferimento chiarissimo all'altro significato. Per ciò io ci vedo difficilmente un "doppio significato" perché ce n'è solo uno principale.

Gli adesivi "I brake for ..." non vogliono dire "io non investo ... con la macchina", invece vogliono dire che "io mi fermo se vedo ... (perché mi piace)" ad esempio "I brake for dolphins", "I brake for pie", "I brake for world peace". "I brake for pussy" quindi vuol dire proprio che "io mi fermo se vedo una bella f..." Una lesbica a cui piace usare linguaggio volgare potrebbe avere un adesivo come questo, o il compagno della tipa che guida.


----------



## Enigmista

Tonza said:


> Anch'io concordo. Anche se la parola "pussy" significa (o significava) tecnicamente "gatto", vi assicuro che è impossibile usarla senza un riferimento chiarissimo all'altro significato. Per ciò io ci vedo difficilmente un "doppio significato" perché ce n'è solo uno principale.
> 
> Gli adesivi "I brake for ..." non vogliono dire "io non investo ... con la macchina", invece vogliono dire che "io mi fermo se vedo ... (perché mi piace)" ad esempio "I brake for dolphins", "I brake for pie", "I brake for world peace". "I brake for pussy" quindi vuol dire proprio che "io mi fermo se vedo una bella f..." Una lesbica a cui piace usare linguaggio volgare potrebbe avere un adesivo come questo, o il compagno della tipa che guida.



...aggiungo il link sotto perchè l'argomento è stato già trattato.
Per tutto coloro che vogliono approfondire questo tipico slang made in Usa  

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2021702


----------



## xeno....

Pussy is derogative, but really it is AE. Only men would use that word to describe another woman. Or a "trashy" woman.


----------



## Terracqueous

Io lo interpreto come un avviso all'automobilista che sta dietro. Un invito a tenere la distanza di sicurezza, come dire... "Occio che se vedo una gnocca io in genere inchiodo!!!"


----------



## Allanon

Terracqueous said:


> Io lo interpreto come un avviso all'automobilista che sta dietro. Un invito a tenere la distanza di sicurezza, come dire... "Occio che se vedo una gnocca io in genere inchiodo!!!"



Diciamo che è un'interpretazione meno maliziosa di quanto voglia essere in origine


----------



## Terracqueous

Allanon said:


> Diciamo che è un'interpretazione meno maliziosa di quanto voglia essere in origine


 
...effettivamente ho dato per scontato che l'adesivo fosse attaccato al paraurti posteriore. Se al contrario invece fosse attaccato a quello anteriore la mia teoria non funzionerebbe proprio. A quel punto sarebbe un avviso a chi attraversa... si, effettivamente...


----------



## xeno....

"I brake for pussy" is just a humorous, slightly irreverent pun or play on words. It is a way of highlighting the need to keep a safe distance away when driving. Also, it is just a joke about not running over cats and that a red-blooded male would always stop for a lady.


----------



## Murru36

Avete notato che pussy si puo' usare come "uncountable noun" solo nel senso volgare? Se veramente si trattasse di gatti, sarebbe "I brake for pussies".

Esempio "This bar is full of pussy" (= pieno di signorine attraenti)
"This bar is full of pussies" (= pieno di gatti o di gente codarda)

Curioso.


----------



## xeno....

"Pussy" doesn't have any qualitative reference I am afraid.  The bar could be a mixed bag of "lookers" and "sows"


----------



## Twomacs

solo per essere più preciso "pussy" vuol dire vagina


----------



## Allanon

Twomacs said:


> solo per essere più preciso "pussy" vuol dire vagina



Thanks Twomacs, 

we all knew it


----------



## Terracqueous

Allanon said:


> Thanks Twomacs,
> 
> we all knew it


 
Credo che Twomacs volesse mettere in risalto il fatto che se in Italiano diciamo <<Ho visto una f..a>> con questa parola incorporiamo il significato di bella e attraente. Senno' diciamo <<Ho visto una cozza>>. In inglese invece la parola "pussy" è indistintamente utilizzata per persone di sesso femminile, siano esse belle o brutte.


----------



## london calling

Tonza said:


> Anch'io concordo. Anche se la parola "pussy" significa (o significava) tecnicamente "gatto", vi assicuro che è impossibile usarla senza un riferimento chiarissimo all'altro significato. Per ciò io ci vedo difficilmente un "doppio significato" perché ce n'è solo uno principale.
> Sì, per dire _gatto_ in GB dobbiamo dire "pussy cat", per non lasciare spazio a malintesi....e concordo anch'io che una donna non lo direbbe di un'altra donna (ci saranno sempre eccezioni, ma secondo me è abbastanza difficile).
> 
> And what about the James Bond character Pussy Galore, Tonza? How sexist were they in the sixties?


----------



## xeno....

We can say "pussy" to refer to a cat without the double-meaning rearing its malevolent head, if we say it with the definite article. A mother will sometimes say to a child "go and say hello to the pussy over there!" Only someone with an inveterately dirty mind will mix up the meaning!


----------



## Allanon

xeno.... said:


> We can say "pussy" to refer to a cat without the double-meaning rearing its malevolent head, if we say it with the definite article. A mother will sometimes say to a child "go and say hello to the pussy over there!" *Only someone with an inveterately dirty mind will mix up the meaning*!



Qui andiamo un attimino fuori topic entrando in ambito psicologico.

Non è vero, a parer mio, che il doppio significato viene generato solo da "dirty minds".

La doppia allusione viene generata in tutte le menti che sono consce che il termine è ambivalente.

Una persona più educata e meno maliziosa saprebbe subito (grazie al contesto preciso) di che tipo di pussy si parla.

Una persona with an inveterately dirty mind invece, potrebbe farsi scappare la battutaccia di risposta anche in situazioni che non lo richiedono affatto.

La razione comanda tutto.


----------



## xeno....

No, I said that in certain contexts only a dirty mind would see a rude meaning in certain sentences. I would be interested if any other madrelingua would confirm my example given above. I myself often when walking past a cat that is arching its back in hope of a friendly stroke will say "here pussy, pussy!" and noone passing, witnessing this, will think anything unusual about my language. I might add that I have had better luck with the feline species with this strategy. 
Intrinsically the word itself is not rude. Context determines that. I  merely contend that sometimes the word can be used innocently and would  be understood also innocently.


----------



## Lorena1970

Necsus said:


> Okay. Allora, a meno di ulteriori sviluppi nel contesto, per ora metterò "inchiodo quando vedo una bella micina"...! eheheheheh



Ciao N! Vorrei aggiungere un'altra opzione: che ne dici di "Freno (inchiodo) per le micie" come traduzione un po' più secca...? In italiano "Freno per la micia" sarebbe troppo esplicitamente volgare, mentre usando il plurale si mantiene maggiormente il doppio senso. "micie" non è necessariamente volgare: è anche usato per alludere alle donne in generale (" quel locale pullula di micie" si dice nella provincia emiliana e non è considerato così volgare).
Dopo aver letto  qui
concordo a pieno con Xeno post#17: se fosse solo così volgare, avrebbero scritto:

This film comes out February 11, 2011 which means it’s opening for Valentine’s Day! This is obviously for the ladies because the bumper sticker on the back of Nicolas Cage’s car read: “I Brake 4 Pussy.”

????????


----------



## TimLA

> Sì, per dire _gatto_ in GB dobbiamo dire "pussy cat", per non lasciare spazio a malintesi....e concordo anch'io che una donna non lo direbbe di un'altra donna (ci saranno sempre eccezioni, ma secondo me è abbastanza difficile).
> 
> And what about the James Bond character Pussy Galore, Tonza? How sexist were they in the sixties?


 
I still laugh my head off when Mrs Slocombe (Are you being served?) says something like
"It was so wet last night I had to put my pussy by the fireplace to dry!".
Filled with double entendre and so "un-BE".


"Drive Angry" is clearly AE, and if a woman is driving the car, it was a borrowed car,
previously owned by a man and the bumper sticker was already there, or the woman "likes women".
As in Enigmista's link, it's a variation on a theme of hundreds of other crude, AE bumper stickers.


----------



## Tonza

xeno.... said:


> No, I said that in certain contexts only a dirty mind would see a rude meaning in certain sentences. I would be interested if any other madrelingua would confirm my example given above. I myself often when walking past a cat that is arching its back in hope of a friendly stroke will say "here pussy, pussy!" and noone passing, witnessing this, will think anything unusual about my language. I might add that I have had better luck with the feline species with this strategy.
> Intrinsically the word itself is not rude. Context determines that. I  merely contend that sometimes the word can be used innocently and would  be understood also innocently.


 In AE we would always say "Here, kitty kitty!" And as london calling said in a previous post, it is also true in AE that the only way to use "pussy" in a zoological sense would be to say "pussycat". Using it by itself, even to clearly refer to a cat, would be understood as a joke.


----------



## marcolettici

I do not believe there is any double meaning involved in this phrase.  If there were, it would be in plural.  Imagine this:  "I brake for dog."  No.  I brake for dog*S*.  

It also does not mean "women."  It means "c--t" in English, or "f--a" in Italian.  It's just a softer version of the word, but even so, not so much used in this context.  

Ok, so who has this part of the anatomy?  Women.  But it is objectifying women to a single part of their anatomy; an important distinction.  To "get some p----y" means to have sex, not have an intimate relationship with a woman.  I think any woman would admit to an important distinction here, as would many men (though not all).

It's only funny because it is so blunt and uncouth and because it takes the "I brake for x" bumber sticker cliché to an absurd level, "pushing the limits."


----------



## Twomacs

marcolettici said:


> I do not believe there is any double meaning involved in this phrase.  If there were, it would be in plural.  Imagine this:  "I brake for dog."  No.  I brake for dog*S*.
> 
> It also does not mean "women."  It means "c--t" in English, or "f--a" in Italian.  It's just a softer version of the word, but even so, not so much used in this context.
> 
> Ok, so who has this part of the anatomy?  Women.  But it is objectifying women to a single part of their anatomy; an important distinction.  To "get some p----y" means to have sex, not have an intimate relationship with a woman.  I think any woman would admit to an important distinction here, as would many men (though not all).
> 
> It's only funny because it is so blunt and uncouth and because it takes the "I brake for x" bumber sticker cliché to an absurd level, "pushing the limits."




Concordo 100%


----------



## Lorena1970

Of course I understand, so it seems it can only be translated with "Freno/Inchiodo per la f**a", to stick with the original, correct...?

But can someone explain me why the following sentence sounds to be "women-friendly" whilst that bumper sticker is so undoubtably vulgar...? I don't feel pleased, as a lady, because of such a sticker ..!:

This film comes out February 11, 2011 which means it’s opening for Valentine’s Day! This is obviously for the ladies because the bumper sticker on the back of Nicolas Cage’s car read: “I Brake 4 Pussy.”

Thank you!


----------



## london calling

I agree with marcolettici. 

Let me just say I make the distinction he makes and make it quite clear to our Italian friends that it's an insult to be considered a cunt on legs, which is how I have always taken it. But that's a by the way, if we want to talk about it we'd better move over to the Cultural Discussions forum (actually, it wouldn't surprise me if they've already had the argument out).

Getting back to Pussy Galore, would an AE speaker get the "joke" , or is this BE? Per i nostri amici italiani: galore significa _a iosa, a go go._


----------



## marcolettici

I suppose it might be even funnier because it is a woman driving the car.  Incongruity is the mother of humor, after all, and that's certainly incongruous.    Is she oblivious to the fact of the bumper sticker?  I'm laughing thinking about it, if that's the case.


----------



## xeno....

I think the Americans get the joke, it is overestimated how much we do not understand each other across the Atlantic. Watch Family Guy and you will see we pretty much get each other. But there are differences, only an American would say "beaver" for "pussy" or more British still,  "fanny" or "minge". Americans loved Benny Hill and Are you being served. We do not say beaver but we know what it is and I am sure it works in reverse.
In answer to a few posts though, we can say pussy zoologically and it be not in any sense ambiguous. I use it that way, I have heard it used that way. In Ae it probably is different, I do not know.


----------



## london calling

xeno.... said:


> I think the Americans get the joke, it is overestimated how much we do not understand each other across the Atlantic. I know, I've been to the States several times and have worked with Americans, but I've never heard them use "galore" like us Brits do. Watch Family Guy (we possibly don't get that over here and if we do it's dubbed...) and you will see we pretty much get each other.In answer to a few posts though, we can say pussy zoologically and it be not in any sense ambiguous. I use it that way, I have heard it used that way. As people have said, it depends if you use the article or not. But even so, I am still very careful when I use it! Ae it probably is different, I do not know.


 
A very British way of saying "pussy" is "crumpet": that makes me laugh, even if I am female, because for some unfathomable reason it sounds less crude to me than "pussy".


----------



## Tonza

london calling said:


> Getting back to Pussy Galore, would an AE speaker get the "joke" , or is this BE? Per i nostri amici italiani: galore significa _a iosa, a go go._


 We definitely get it. Not BE. Sounds pretty gross to me though...I don't think a character would be allowed to be named that in a mainstream movie today (at least a U.S. movie). The meaning has strayed much too far from its innocent sense. On that subject, I'm sure the strength of the double meaning does vary from place to place, and xeno, I beg you not to say it in the U.S. if you're only talking about a cat!


----------



## london calling

Tonza said:


> We definitely get it. Not BE. Sounds pretty gross to me though...I don't think a character would be allowed to be named that in a mainstream movie today (at least a U.S. movie). Or in the UK either, in my opinion. The old James Bond films are notoriously sexist: the newer ones are stiil a load of rubbish, but at least they're not so sexist any more! The meaning has strayed much too far from its innocent sense.


Thanks Tonza.


----------



## xeno....

Austin Powers and his films as an agent, employed a very British humour, being Canadian, he was very familiar with British tv and British humour and it seemed to translate ok with the Americans. There are subtle differences in usages, but there is often a gap in language between what we say and what we understand. Because what we say more narrowly relates to who we are, many Brits loathe the Americanisms and do not intentionally use them but we know all the same what they mean.
I would never say "slap someone up", I would say "slap someone about". I understand it but it is not part of suitable language for a BE speaker.


----------



## marcolettici

Interesting.  I've never heard "slap someone up," in AE, but I have heard the southern expression, "slap someone upside the head."  You can "_beat_ someone up," though.


----------



## xeno....

Odd, I have not heard "slap someone upside the head". Yes particularly in ghetto talk it is common to  hear such expressions as "slap my bitch up" etc....


----------



## Angel.Aura

Nota di moderazione:


> Please stick to the topic of this thread and answer to the question at post#1.
> Thank you.
> 
> Laura
> _Moderatrice_


----------



## jp248

Necsus said:


> Nel film 'Drive Angry' sul paraurti di un'auto c'è un adesivo con la scritta "I BRAKE 4 PUSSY": istintivamente avevo pensato a qualcosa del tipo "freno quando vedo una bella f...", ma non va molto d'accordo col fatto che l'auto è guidata da una donna...!
> Qualche idea?
> Thanks!


----------



## jp248

E una lesbica a cui le piacciono le donne (fica) e i gatti.


----------



## london calling

jp248 said:


> E una lesbica a cui le piacciono le donne warn:fica) e i gatti.


Remember the "warns" when you use words as vulgar as that.

So you've seen the film? It's a lesbian driving the car? Well, that explains it.


----------

